# verkehrtes R mit html?



## scrotum (11. September 2003)

Ich hab mal im netz gesehen, dass man mit HTML ein verkehrtes R schreiben kann. also sowie bei der Band KoRn. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. leider finde ich diese information nirgends mehr.

wie sieht denn der HTML-code aus für so ein R? ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. also mit verkehrt meine ich nicht auf dem Kopf! es sollte einfach vertikal gespiegelt!

vielen dank für die antworten


----------



## LuvShining (11. September 2003)

> wie sieht denn der HTML-code aus für so ein R?



Wenn ich Deine Frage richtig verstanden habe - müsstest Du Deine Lösung unter 
/start/zubehör/(Systemprogramme)/zeichentabelle finden.... ?!

Grüßerl 
Nadine


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. September 2003)

Dieser verdrehte R ist der kyrillische Buchstabe 'Ja' .
Sofern du in deiner Seite eine Schriftart angibst,welche diesen Buchstaben beinhaltet(die meisten tun dies) und dein Besucher diese Schriftart auch installiert hat,ist der Code dafür
	
	
	



```
&amp;#x042F;
```
 ?


----------



## Budda (11. September 2003)

Wo du schon von KoRn sprichst, da gibt es eine Schriftart ich häng sie dir mal an


----------



## LuvShining (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> * Sofern du in deiner Seite eine Schriftart angibst,welche diesen Buchstaben beinhaltet(die meisten tun dies) und dein Besucher diese Schriftart auch installiert hat,ist der Code dafür*
> 
> ```
> ...



Wo wir gerad dabei sind. Solltest Du Schriftarten verwenden (z.B. für Logos und Überschriften), ist es immer angebracht diese direkt als Bild zu speichern (also von vorn herein ein Bild daraus zu machen), da es an sonsten sicherlich zu dem Problem kommt, dass Besucher Deiner Page "eine Serifen-Schrift (TimesNewRoman)" an Stelle Deiner ausgewählten Schrift erhalten.

Verwendest Du also die "KORN"-Schrift, dann besser nur als Bilddateien.

Grüßerl
Nadine


----------



## scrotum (11. September 2003)

vielen dank für die antworten, das habe ich gesucht. und di korn-schrift hatte ich auch schon, .


----------

